# Raven West Guitar sucks! READ YOU WON'T BELIEVE



## Deathmetal94564 (Jul 7, 2010)

Okay so I did a review for them and said in a nice way things needed work. 
" The intonation was off when I got it, the nut needed to be filed properly and the stock pickups sound okay but could be better" ( I had to do saddle adjustments for intonation) 
and here is his reply
" what an asswipe.
go frack yourself,
eric"

Then I said hey man I'm being honest those areas need some work is all then he said 
"go frack yourself yourself you fracking idiot.
what a fracking asswipe. you ain't got nothin better to do with you time?????
sheeesh...moron..."

I say " way to talk to a customer. I'm never buying from you again."

Do any of you think he had the right to say such harsh stuff over my little critic? I never used anything offensive nor provoking. This guy has a temper that reminds me of a 3 year old that says mommy i wan the candy! and the mom says no and the kid has a tantrum.

Any opinions??


----------



## Origin (Jul 7, 2010)

Wow, fucking manchild. I can help you bring him down if you want


----------



## Bungle (Jul 7, 2010)

Sounds like DeVries but with a better quality product.


----------



## Ironberry (Jul 7, 2010)

Does he actually say frack?


----------



## Deathmetal94564 (Jul 7, 2010)

yes he does say frack. Origin Bring him down if you wish.


----------



## Deathmetal94564 (Jul 7, 2010)

And Their guitars are craptastic


----------



## Voodoo Turkey (Jul 7, 2010)

What a fucking idiot, I can't believe a professional* company would respond like that to constructive criticism.. Thanks for showing this guy for what he is 

*I use the term professional very lightly..


----------



## Deathmetal94564 (Jul 7, 2010)

Voodoo Turkey said:


> What a fucking idiot, I can't believe a professional* company would respond like that to constructive criticism.. Thanks for showing this guy for what he is
> 
> *I use the term professional very lightly..


Yeah anytime. I am a man of honesty despite I'm 16 haha. Never again will I buy from them spread this around so no one does.


----------



## sevenstringgod (Jul 7, 2010)

Nice way for a company to build a solid reputation!


----------



## Deathmetal94564 (Jul 7, 2010)

yeah I know right! Some company.


----------



## Deathmetal94564 (Jul 7, 2010)

I didn't deserve those words. I never said anything mean nor offensive


----------



## Voodoo Turkey (Jul 7, 2010)

Deathmetal94564 said:


> I didn't deserve those words. I never said anything mean nor offensive



Totally agree, dont let it get to you mate - he's the fool not you


----------



## Deathmetal94564 (Jul 7, 2010)

I have a video on my Facebook of the REAL Email if your skeptical


----------



## SevenStringSam (Jul 7, 2010)

post your facebook i have to see this


----------



## Deathmetal94564 (Jul 7, 2010)

Welcome to Facebook
Sorry for my voice. I was in such shock. Taken right after it happened.


----------



## Deathmetal94564 (Jul 7, 2010)

I hope no one buys from them. They "seemed" nice until they took the cash, after that they kick you to the curve


----------



## SevenStringSam (Jul 7, 2010)

hey dude you have to post youraccount and add us so we can see


----------



## habicore_5150 (Jul 7, 2010)

Deathmetal94564 said:


> I hope no one buys from them. They "seemed" nice until they took the cash, after that they kick you to the curve



while im not very familiar with this company at all, do we know of any other that kinda follows the same way?
act all professional at the start, and then talk down on any and all forms of constructive criticism/improvements?

tbh, that kind of stuff is really pathetic


----------



## Deathmetal94564 (Jul 7, 2010)

I thought I set the video privacy to everyone. well heres my FB feel free to add me

Sign Up for Facebook | Facebook


----------



## aiur55 (Jul 7, 2010)

Sucks, I was actually considering a guitar from them just to mod.

Well, if anyone likes their guitar, Woodo guitars has the same manufacturer and sells the same guitars. But they are in Sweden and I have heard nothing but good things about them. There was a guy who posted a review on youtube from petrucciforum sometime back.


----------



## Deathmetal94564 (Jul 7, 2010)

ibanez_6784 said:


> while im not very familiar with this company at all, do we know of any other that kinda follows the same way?
> act all professional at the start, and then talk down on any and all forms of constructive criticism/improvements?
> 
> tbh, that kind of stuff is really pathetic



So far Just raven west has done this. Schecter took great care of me, I feel stupid not buying another 7 from them. I called the guy from schecter can't remember his name but said try raising the pickups, but don't raise them too high or the strings will hit it and sound bad. Sure enough i did and my Omen-7 became a beast. I called back to thank him he said anytime just call if you need anymore help.


----------



## Deathmetal94564 (Jul 7, 2010)

aiur55 said:


> Sucks, I was actually considering a guitar from them just to mod.
> 
> Well, if anyone likes their guitar, Woodo guitars has the same manufacturer and sells the same guitars. But they are in Sweden and I have heard nothing but good things about them. There was a guy who posted a review on youtube from petrucciforum sometime back.


 Yeah don't buy raven west. You'll be unhappy even with mods.


----------



## Deathmetal94564 (Jul 7, 2010)

Next time I'm buying Schecter, A company I KNOW I CAN TRUST. Schecter stared gaining my respect when I played WarriorOfMetal's C-7 Blackjack. ( he's my cousin). Then a few 7's and 6's in Guitar center and I never hated one. Loved everyone I played. Bought My Omen-7 blindly but it was awesome.


----------



## habicore_5150 (Jul 7, 2010)

Deathmetal94564 said:


> Next time I'm buying Schecter, A company I KNOW I CAN TRUST. Schecter stared gaining my respect when I played WarriorOfMetal's C-7 Blackjack. ( he's my cousin). Then a few 7's and 6's in Guitar center and I never hated one. Loved everyone I played. Bought My Omen-7 blindly but it was awesome.



tbh the Omen - 7 was actually the first 7 string i played (a bit) long before getting my RG7321. pretty good guitar


----------



## technomancer (Jul 7, 2010)

Looking at their website those look like pretty cheap Chinese guitars, so it shouldn't be a huge surprise...


----------



## CONTEMPT (Jul 7, 2010)

post his contact info on 4chan.org's /b/ boards. That'll teach him.


----------



## habicore_5150 (Jul 7, 2010)

CONTEMPT said:


> post his contact info on 4chan.org's /b/ boards. That'll teach him.



as wild as this guess is gonna get, who knows, the guy who "told off" Deathmetal is probably a 4chan guy as well


----------



## CONTEMPT (Jul 8, 2010)

ibanez_6784 said:


> as wild as this guess is gonna get, who knows, the guy who "told off" Deathmetal is probably a 4chan guy as well



I'd be inclined to agree with you, save for the fact that I can't imagine really any chantard knowing how to do anything as intricate as build a guitar. 

Even if it is a shitty one.


----------



## Deathmetal94564 (Jul 8, 2010)

Hey guy I told him. Let me refund my guitar or it's going on ever guitar forum. his reply is this 
"go frack yourself you idiot.
your review is as fake as can be and don't you morons realize the more you do this the more attention it just brings my company and HELPS us????
God....I just can't believe you could be that STUPID.
i can't stop you from writing untruths about my company...but i can tell you where to stick it. people see thru it right away anyways. 
your review is so fake and slanted it it's COMPLETELY obvious what your motive is.
So go ahead and make me famous you ass-wipe. I would'nt expect anything less from you.
AND DON'T EMAIL ME AGAIN."
LET'S TRASH THEM


----------



## Daggorath (Jul 8, 2010)

Deathmetal94564 said:


> Hey guy I told him. Let me refund my guitar or it's going on ever guitar forum. his reply is this
> "go frack yourself you idiot.
> your review is as fake as can be and don't you morons realize the more you do this the more attention it just brings my company and HELPS us????
> God....I just can't believe you could be that STUPID.
> ...



As moronic and immature as this guy sounds, you definitely didn't go about it in the right way. Tryin' to threaten him for a refund is NOT a smart move.

Cheap chinese instruments have always been suspect, and I'd never buy one unless I personally got to play one. You get what you pay for.


----------



## Deathmetal94564 (Jul 8, 2010)

Daggorath said:


> As moronic and immature as this guy sounds, you definitely didn't go about it in the right way. Tryin' to threaten him for a refund is NOT a smart move.
> 
> Cheap chinese instruments have always been suspect, and I'd never buy one unless I personally got to play one. You get what you pay for.



True, but I figured if he wants to be an asshole, I'll be one right back


----------



## Daggorath (Jul 8, 2010)

Deathmetal94564 said:


> True, but I figured if he wants to be an asshole, I'll be one right back



Good luck in your life with that attitude.


----------



## Deathmetal94564 (Jul 8, 2010)

Daggorath said:


> Good luck in your life with that attitude.


 Well I'm not usually like that but it's when people act like that towards me I'll become a bigger asshole then Axl Rose haha.


----------



## AxeHappy (Jul 8, 2010)

The guy is clearly a douche master but if you act like a douche master to every douche master you meet you`re not going to get far in life. 

Trust me on this one.


----------



## Deathmetal94564 (Jul 8, 2010)

AxeHappy said:


> The guy is clearly a douche master but if you act like a douche master to every douche master you meet you`re not going to get far in life.
> 
> Trust me on this one.


 Yeah true. I just can't stand people that go off like that for a little critic like that so I guess I went off as well. I still didn't deserve those words said though.


----------



## AxeHappy (Jul 8, 2010)

Yeah, that`s one of the most un-professional things I`ve ever seen. Never sink to their level though.


----------



## Deathmetal94564 (Jul 8, 2010)

I won't text time. Thanks!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 8, 2010)

I dunno if it's a matter of whether or not he had a "right" to say that to you... It's simply poor customer service.


----------



## synrgy (Jul 8, 2010)

His replies were _completely_ unacceptable.

That said, the stuff you were 'critiquing' is pretty standard.

1) Intonation will always be at least a little bit off on a guitar that's been shipped. There are about a million things that can happen to adversely effect the setup of a wooden, stringed instrument while it's in transit. ALWAYS expect to adjust string saddles on a new instrument, especially one that's been shipped.

2) Honestly, what do you expect pickups from a _complete guitar_ that costs about the same as _one name brand humbucker_ to sound like?

So, yeah. His responses are not in any way appropriate, but engaging him further when he was clearly only interested in being an ass-hat kind of makes you an ass-hat, too.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 8, 2010)

synrgy said:


> His replies were _completely_ unacceptable.
> 
> That said, the stuff you were 'critiquing' is pretty standard.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deathmetal94564 (Jul 8, 2010)

synrgy said:


> His replies were _completely_ unacceptable.
> 
> That said, the stuff you were 'critiquing' is pretty standard.
> 
> ...


I realize that now.


----------



## groph (Jul 8, 2010)

At least he must like Battlestar Galactica.


----------



## drmosh (Jul 8, 2010)

what an idiot. Unbelievable


----------



## Deathmetal94564 (Jul 8, 2010)

drmosh said:


> what an idiot. Unbelievable


Me or the Eric dude from Raven West?


----------



## SevenStringSam (Jul 8, 2010)

wait his name is eric??

eric DE VRIES???hahaha


----------



## Deathmetal94564 (Jul 8, 2010)

it's eric something lol


----------



## blister7321 (Jul 8, 2010)

^ find out plz


----------



## Deathmetal94564 (Jul 8, 2010)

It began with a B. heres his Email [email protected]


----------



## SevenStringSam (Jul 8, 2010)

now everyone spam the email telling them stories of TRUE customer service


----------



## Deathmetal94564 (Jul 8, 2010)

yeah their customer service is as bad or worse then Guitar Center... at least the one by me


----------



## Deathmetal94564 (Jul 8, 2010)

My 2nd biggest reason for a 7 ( yes they use a solo6 but in B)
my 1st biggest reason is for my band Mourning Angels.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jul 8, 2010)

What a childish jackass. I hope the company goes under.


----------



## SevenStringSam (Jul 8, 2010)

dude i love their use of the wooly bully


----------



## B36arin (Jul 8, 2010)

That's not cool service, but it's not cool to give his name and email out anonymously on a big guitar forum because of a stupid email reply. Who knows, his mail could have been hacked or something similar? Judging by the mails he has acted like a douche. But a mere "beware of this company because their customer service was terrible" would have been a much better way to handle this.


----------



## cyril v (Jul 8, 2010)

B36arin said:


> That's not cool service, but *it's not cool to give his name and email out anonymously on a big guitar forum* because of a stupid email reply. Who knows, his mail could have been hacked or something similar? Judging by the mails he has acted like a douche. But a mere "beware of this company because their customer service was terrible" would have been a much better way to handle this.





Seriously man, this forum is turning into 4chan at an alarming rate...

BTW, OP, the stuff you're complaining about is completely run-of-the-mill... I have never seen the guitar you have, but I can also tell you that you probably need to swap the pick-ups, adjust the action, replace the strings, and the frets are probably ragged on the edges and not all of them even. Am I psychic? Nope, unless you're spending $800-1000+, then you should honestly expect to have to service most of these things yourself or run it by a guitar tech.

In all honesty, if the three things you're mentioned is all that is "wrong" with the guitar, then I really don't understand how you can say, "their guitars are craptastic".


----------



## Deathmetal94564 (Jul 8, 2010)

TomAwesome said:


> What a childish jackass. I hope the company goes under.


 AMEN MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deathmetal94564 (Jul 8, 2010)

B36arin said:


> That's not cool service, but it's not cool to give his name and email out anonymously on a big guitar forum because of a stupid email reply. Who knows, his mail could have been hacked or something similar? Judging by the mails he has acted like a douche. But a mere "beware of this company because their customer service was terrible" would have been a much better way to handle this.


 His email is on the company website anyway so anyone could see it


----------



## rectifryer (Jul 8, 2010)

Customer service is a part of a company's reputation. If a company doesnt have time for us "fracking morons" then they dont have time to sell guitars. There is no expectation of privacy when it comes to blatantly abrasive customer service. Its one's duty to see that others do not experience the shit hole that is Raven West. 

You guys on your white steeds guarding the sanctity of privacy of public company are ridiculous. Those that criticize the OP for the sake of some sort of misguided sense of morals sacrifice justice at the hands of the customer. The guy is clearly out of line.

Thank you OP. I will now avoid this POS.


----------



## cyril v (Jul 8, 2010)

rectifryer said:


> Customer service is a part of a company's reputation. If a company doesnt have time for us "fracking morons" then they dont have time to sell guitars. There is no expectation of privacy when it comes to blatantly abrasive customer service. Its one's duty to see that others do not experience the shit hole that is Raven West.
> 
> *You guys on your white steeds guarding the sanctity of privacy of public company are ridiculous. Those that criticize the OP for the sake of some sort of misguided sense of morals sacrifice justice at the hands of the customer. The guy is clearly out of line.*
> 
> Thank you OP. I will now avoid this POS.



I know the internet is full of a bunch of softy-sensitive types, but is it really something to make such a big deal out of? 

The guy was obviously out of line with his response (if those were his responses, I don't do facebook links and haven't seen the e-mails), but what good is it to go around calling the guys guitars "craptatstic", just because the buyer thought he was getting a "Prestige" when he paid for a "GIO". Call him an asshat for sure , but I really don't see how saying, "LET'S TRASH THEM" is going to help any. 

I'm all for internet-justice when there is a real reason, and it seems like the ravenwest guy was definitely being a dick; *BUT* the buyer wasn't ripped off, scammed, or injured in the process and he could've returned the guitar and gotten a refund or made a paypal claim stating the guitar is unacceptable for sure if the guitar was as shitty as he suggested and been done with it.

...also, supplying peoples e-mails for the purpose of harassing them is very 5th grade and not only that it should be noted that e-mail harassment is definitely illegal in some places. So, go for it if you feel the need, but it's every bit as lame and immature as the guys responses.

edit: I'll opt out of this thread as there is no way anything good can become of it, carry on.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 8, 2010)

cyril v said:


> I know the internet is full of a bunch of softy-sensitive types, but is it really something to make such a big deal out of?
> 
> The guy was obviously out of line with his response (if those were his responses, I don't do facebook links and haven't seen the e-mails), but what good is it to go around calling the guys guitars "craptatstic", just because the buyer thought he was getting a "Prestige" when he paid for a "GIO". Call him an asshat, but I really don't see how saying, "LET'S TRASH THEM" is going to help any.
> 
> ...





Though, the e-mail posted _is_ right on the RW site.


----------



## Daggorath (Jul 9, 2010)

cyril v said:


> Seriously man, this forum is turning into 4chan at an alarming rate...



Somewhere between 4chan and Ultimate-Guitar. It's disgusting.

Back in my day... *adjusts pipe*

But seriously guys, the quality of posting IS diminishing. Quality posts are getting scarcer and the tone of the forum has definitely changed in the last year or so.

This post probably isn't the place to vent, but this seems as good an example as any. I'm by no means justifying this "builder"s attitude, but any hope you had of resolving your problem has now gone with your actions.


----------



## TreWatson (Jul 9, 2010)

that was incredibly rude and unnecessary on his part, and to me that sounds like a 3/5 review which most people wouldnt be happy, but could live with.

sheesh, what a jerk.


----------



## Deathmetal94564 (Jul 9, 2010)

I didn't mean for this to really go this far, I mainly posted it as a warning not to buy from Raven West. And his return policy is bullshit. 3 days. and I did replace the strings, adjusted the action, intonation and all that. I've actually bought cheaper guitars where I didn't have to do crap to it


----------



## ArtDecade (Jul 9, 2010)

We get it - bad customer service.
I think we can all move on before we totally turn into Harmony Central (or the like).

/ Thread.


----------



## guitareben (Jul 9, 2010)

Deathmetal94564 said:


> Well I'm not usually like that but it's when people act like that towards me I'll become a bigger asshole then Axl Rose haha.



Just a note, don't take that attitude to life . When you find assholes, just walk away and leave them. If you be an asshole back, you may start to become one yourself, and being an asshole achieves nothing. Anyway, lets leave this thread


----------



## Deathmetal94564 (Jul 9, 2010)

true


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jul 9, 2010)

Deathmetal94564 said:


> The intonation was off when I got it



How is that a quality control issue? I setup every new guitar I get anyways (I thought most people did that?) so this isn't worth complaining about



Deathmetal94564 said:


> the nut needed to be filed properly



This is the only quality issue you listed, and it's an under $200 guitar 



Deathmetal94564 said:


> the stock pickups sound okay but could be better



Isn't this a personal preference?

Yes the emails the guy sent were totally unnecessary and were not justified by your complaints but it seems like your expectations were a bit too high with this guitar.


----------



## Deathmetal94564 (Jul 9, 2010)

The guitar was actually $410


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 9, 2010)

What a douchebag. Thank you for the warning OP. It doesn't matter if you even bought just a cable off the company. They should treat you like you're the best thing since sliced bread. IMO, OP can post jackass's email and tell people to spam it all he wants. It's not like that's not what happen to DeVries already..


----------



## Deathmetal94564 (Jul 9, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


> What a douchebag. Thank you for the warning OP. It doesn't matter if you even bought just a cable off the company. They should treat you like you're the best thing since sliced bread. IMO, OP can post jackass's email and tell people to spam it all he wants. It's not like that's not what happen to DeVries already..



Amen man.


----------



## scottro202 (Jul 9, 2010)

Seeing as how his name and email ARE right up on the site, I don't see that as a huge deal. If we all saw it fit we could find out his email ourselves and spam it as we please.

And OP, yeah the things you were complaining about ARE pretty run of the mill. But that doesn't give this guy the right to curse you out like that. He could've just as easily said "Sorry you had to do all that. Those are all pretty standard needs when you buy a new guitar, though" or something along those lines.

Anyways, I've never heard of this company, so it doesn't matter much to me. But I'm glad there are forums like this where we can tell "the world" about certain people's bad business practices.


----------



## Deathmetal94564 (Jul 9, 2010)

Yeah But I never thought it would turn into a 4chan at such a rate, or even at all. Once again as I said before , I ONLY posted it as a warning not to buy from them because of what happened and wanted some opinions on it.


----------



## Deathmetal94564 (Jul 9, 2010)

what does OP stand for?


----------



## Necris (Jul 9, 2010)

It stands for Original Poster. I hope a mod locks this soon since every new post is beating a dead horse at this point. 

Raven Wests customer service sucks. Don't buy from them. Move on.


----------



## notryt (Nov 29, 2011)

I know this is an old thread but shedding some new light.. kinda like that guy who popped out of a cave on easter
First let me say I actually own a rg650.. that i ripped out the original pups ( both were rated at 19.2 (thought that was odd) and put some some more balanced dragonfire screamers in it... as far as setup.. yes I had to set mine up.. but heck anyone who knows guitars expects anything shipped across the country will need adjusting.. I have guitars that need some tweaking between the summer and winter months. As far as customer service.. I have contacted raven west and have gotten responses within 72 hours.. not the fastest but definitely not the slowest either.. I wouldn't trust any "Lifetime warranty" from the RW or anyone else.. gone that lifetime route with gibson.. been less of a headache to sell for parts and buy new.
OK my major complaint about this whole thing is diss-ing rw guitars cuz they're made in china.. 90% of all guitars come out of China.. Korea.. and the quality was excellent.. I own agiles, corts and schecters.. all are great players.. If you can look past a waterside there are some very nice guitars at very attractive prices out there.. Being in my 50's now I don't need a brand name to convince me if a guitar is any good.. I just pick em up and play em. Ive gone with gibson, fender, and Jackson in the past and the Korean Chinese guitars in some cases are superior products.. and the money you save makes upgrading not much of an issue.. Ive swapped out seymour duncans for different seymour duncans cuz I didn't like the tone.. I agree with everyone else the RW owner should resisted the temptation and just have ignored the complainer.. especially on something that is as viral as the internet.


----------



## Explorer (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow! I'm glad you joined just to post that!

Unfortunately, there are often posters who, for whatever reason, join just to counter criticism of one company, and then disappear fairly soon after. Often the negative posts are more than a year in the past, which makes regular members suspicious that someone just found such a post by doing an internet search, instead of that person being genuinely interested in being a member of the forum. 

And, when that happens, there is an often justified suspicion that the person who joined just to counter negative criticism is connected in some way with the company. 

Who knows, though? You might turn in to a consistent and valued member. I do hope so.

Cheers!


----------

